
I built a discord for business during quarantine - PaybackTony
https://timberlineapp.com
======
PaybackTony
You can read more about why in the blog post I wrote:
[https://blog.timberlineapp.com/timberline-
welcome/](https://blog.timberlineapp.com/timberline-welcome/)

To put it simply I just haven't really been happy with the options so I
created one that _I_ would want to use.

I know it sounds funny because Discord was the Slack for gamers, and a Discord
for business sounds like it'd be Slack. But it makes sense I promise.

I built this by myself over the last month and a half roughly while sitting at
home during quarantine. There's a lot it's missing but it's a good start and I
feel like a lot got done in a short amount of time.

